
Deutsche Bahn Feedback for Symbian, Windows Mobile 6.x and Windows Phone 7 - moralelastix
https://www.bahn.de/p/view/home/kontakt/mobile_dienste.shtml
======
moralelastix
Regarding Windows (mobile) devices, you can only book tickets via the website
intended for desktops. The tickets (PDF) are supposed to be printed on paper.

